# Second-best work for solo violin



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Presumably, the _Chaconne_ would be the overwhelming choice for the best-ever piece for solo violin.

So what is #2? I suggest Bach's A-minor fugue, but I am open to others.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Just by reading the title, I could predict this was just another Bach chaconne-appreciation thread, lol.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Aurelian said:


> Presumably, the _Chaconne_ would be the overwhelming choice for the best-ever piece for solo violin.
> 
> So what is #2? I suggest Bach's A-minor fugue, but I am open to others.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

BARTOK! 

'nuff said


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

And a handful of major ones -- the ones everyone thinks about straight away when asked about solo violin music


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

One of my favourites isn't on youtube, but I love it so I'll mention it -- the second section of Nikolaus Brass's Songlines.

One which I'm not so keen on but that's just taste, and it is so big it is important to mention it in a list like this, is Ola Henrik Moe’s Ciaccona.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Assuming we're leaving aside all the Bach solo sonatas and partitas, including the D minor Partita BWV 1004, which includes the Chaconne, many violinists would think of this (Ysaye Sonata no. 3):


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

6 Morceaux, Op. 55: No. 4. Tempo di minuetto · Reto Kuppel

Vieuxtemps: Works for Solo Violin


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

After Bach's solo partitas and sonatas, I'd say that the final passacaglia for solo violin from Biber's Rosary Sonatas


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

People who like Baroque may enjoy Westhoff


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Vasks said:


> BARTOK!
> 
> 'nuff said


Yes, but someone should at least mention the Prokofiev.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Pisendel's only work for unaccompanied violin, _Sonata a Violino Solo senza Basso_, is the most important work he composed for the instrument. It has been suspected that following his tour of Venice in 1716-1717, Pisendel showed Bach a copy of the sonata, which has been claimed to be the source of inspiration and model for Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin. Pisendel is clearly no Bach, but this sonata is one of the finest Baroque works for solo violin.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Yes, but someone should at least mention the Prokofiev.


I listened to the Westhoff today. It's rather good. But not Gunar Letzbor -- who's recording is too sober for me.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I give you the second best work for solo violin:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

N. Paganini Caprice no. 5 | Sumina Studer


----------

